
Study: Experiencing Childhood Trauma Makes Body and Brain Age Faster - toomuchtodo
https://www.apa.org/news/press/releases/2020/08/experiencing-childhood-trauma
======
nomofomo2
Well shit. I had a rough childhood (not nearly as bad as some folks, but bad
enough that I'm still in therapy and dealing with fallout like anxiety and
depression), and this study makes intuitive sense.

I also encourage anyone struggling with mental illness to see a therapist if
you can, and explore your childhood. I knew my early life was bad, but I had
no idea that it could still affect me decades later and manifest as something
like anxiety. I've seen a few professionals that have helped me put the pieces
together and give me some tools to cope. You can't go back and change the
past, but you can try to make a better future.

------
IXxXI
Originally, studies claimed not being hugged or loved as a child might be
damaging.

Somehow the focus shifted towards trauma being blamed rather than a lack of
relationship or connection.

